# Making your own recipe



## asherbenruby (Feb 8, 2014)

Now that I've made my first batch I can kind of see where I need to change things.  So, I am going to try to make my own recipe using oils I love.  My original recipe called for glycerin instead of water.  I was thinking I might use half glycerin half aloe juice?  Have any of you done this and if so, what did you think?


----------



## lsg (Feb 8, 2014)

I have never used aloe juice in liquid soap, but I love it in cp soap.  The glycerin method is my favorite method of making liquid soap.  It is the only method I use anymore.


----------



## mechanolatry (Feb 8, 2014)

How would you take a liquid soap recipe and change the water to glycerin? As in, do you use the same amount of glycerin as water? And would that alter the lye amount in the recipe? I wouldn't think so, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Susie (Feb 8, 2014)

What you need is this calculator:

http://summerbeemeadow.com/content/advanced-calculator-solid-cream-or-liquid-soaps

You will see security warning(s), and perhaps a 404 error or two.  Just keep trying. 

You can substitute glycerin for water 1:1.  I have never used aloe juice, but there is a video on YouTube using actual aloe leaves.  She covers how to figure it out.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjcX8LG6bD8[/ame]


----------



## asherbenruby (Feb 10, 2014)

mechanolatry said:


> How would you take a liquid soap recipe and change the water to glycerin? As in, do you use the same amount of glycerin as water? And would that alter the lye amount in the recipe? I wouldn't think so, but I'm not 100% sure.


Here is the recipe I followed.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VUGV_H7bZU&list=TLm_SbWTB6VmRK4R8VLxMe9T2r5HLZTggg[/ame]


----------



## seven (Feb 10, 2014)

lsg said:


> I have never used aloe juice in liquid soap, but I love it in cp soap.  The glycerin method is my favorite method of making liquid soap.  It is the only method I use anymore.



i've yet to try my first attempt making ls. still can't choose to do the water or glycerin way. why do you prefer this method may i ask? i've read somewhere that the glycerin method gives a bit too sticky feeling afterwards. i dunno whether it's true since i've never try it, but i kind sort of understand why, with so many glycerin in it.


----------



## lady-of-4 (Feb 18, 2014)

I just did my first batch with the Glycerin method.  Not my first batch ever,  just first time with that method.  I'll tell ya,  it surprised me.  It does make a beautifully clear soap.  It's supposed to make it so saponification happens faster.  That I'm unsure of,  as I ran into some hiccups,  amongst were gaining no actual trace.  But there's no separation so I'm pretty sure everything is done.  Mine stayed a liquid though,  until it cooled.  Now I have the solid mass in my crock pot I have to work with today. This method really is trial and error... That or I'm just error prone.  
Anyways,  with Glycerin method,  your swapping out all water for Glycerin,  much like you'd swap out for beer or milk in those soaps.


----------



## lsg (Feb 18, 2014)

seven said:


> i've yet to try my first attempt making ls. still can't choose to do the water or glycerin way. why do you prefer this method may i ask? i've read somewhere that the glycerin method gives a bit too sticky feeling afterwards. i dunno whether it's true since i've never try it, but i kind sort of understand why, with so many glycerin in it.


 I love the glycerin method because it traces very fast.  My liquid soap stays clear and with the recipes I use, I don't have to worry about neutalizing extra lye.  I didn't notice my liquid soap being sticky.  If you want my recipe, just pm me.


----------



## Susie (Feb 18, 2014)

*Glycerin vs. Non-glycerin LS*

I have finally used my non-glycerin liquid hand soap next to the glycerin.  

This is my humble opinion:  I like the glycerin better.  It came out thicker and leaves my hands more moisturized.  I kept debating if the extra cost was worth it.  It totally is to me.  YMMV.

This is the recipe I used with 3.9oz H2O added to the glycerin.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VUGV_H7bZU[/ame]


----------



## lady-of-4 (Feb 18, 2014)

Yup,  mine definitely sticky.  Like,  stringy sticky,  so it may depend on oils used.  I did notice that the glycerin/lye mix was very tacky prior to adding it to oils. I'm loving it right now though.  Very pretty.  And bubbles float everywhere.  I hope it's as moisturizing as you say,  Susie,  cause this is my shampoo recipe.


----------



## seven (Feb 19, 2014)

if i were to replace 50% amount of water with glycerin, do i just add the glycerin to the water and add the KOH? also, do i need to heat both water and glycerin first, and then add the KOH? coz i noticed from soaping101's video that the glycerin needs to be heated up first so the KOH can dissolve.

one last question, if doing the 50-50, do i still need a citric acid to neutralize it? i'm planning on do a 0% SF.


----------



## lady-of-4 (Feb 19, 2014)

seven said:


> if i were to replace 50% amount of water with glycerin, do i just add the glycerin to the water and add the KOH? also, do i need to heat both water and glycerin first, and then add the KOH? coz i noticed from soaping101's video that the glycerin needs to be heated up first so the KOH can dissolve.
> 
> one last question, if doing the 50-50, do i still need a citric acid to neutralize it? i'm planning on do a 0% SF.



In this instance,  add lye to water,  add Glycerin to oils.  Please do a proper pH test to determine if you need to neutralize.  Even if cooked properly,  sometimes,  stuff happens.   Even when I cook all my soaps for 3 hours,  I still test.  Just take a small sample of your paste and add some drops of liquid phenol-p and mix a little.  A faint pink is ok,  since soap is alkaline minimally around 9. But bright fuchsia indicates neutralization. If you use strips,  just drop a sample right on the test areas then shake excess off.  I also test again after dilution,  just on case.


----------



## Susie (Feb 19, 2014)

I used the full amount of glycerin in the video PLUS 3.9 oz H2O.  Sorry, I should have been more specific.  

Most recently, I used the recipe for shampoo gel from thesage.com:

https://www.thesage.com/recipes/recipe-exec/.State/Display/id/114


I do not love it.  I have very long, very dry, naturally curly hair that is prone to frizziness.  Even though it is very liquid, I simply can't get this stuff through my hair to my scalp in anything resembling a reasonable amount of time.  

I used the glycerin soap/shampoo recipe from Soaping 101 with MUCH better results.  

It is much thinner, but so very much better. I won't be adding coconut milk to it again, though.  I think I just prefer the straight soap with a bit of jojoba oil added with EOs to kick in some extra conditioning. 

Just my experiences thus far.  YMMV.


----------



## FGOriold (Feb 19, 2014)

When I make soap 50/50 I add my lye to the distilled water then I add my glycerin to the lye/water mixture and proceed as normal.  This is my favorite way of making liquid soap.


----------



## lady-of-4 (Feb 19, 2014)

Susie said:


> I used the full amount of glycerin in the video PLUS 3.9 oz H2O.  Sorry, I should have been more specific.
> 
> Most recently, I used the recipe for shampoo gel from thesage.com:
> 
> ...



Susie, I feel your pain.  Auburn/red hair, curls, firzz.  Dry.  But my scalp, maintains natural moisture..almost neough to cuase it's own buildup..yuk.  But none of it gets to my hair.  I tried my new glycerin method shampoo today...i'm not impressed.  Maybe I did something wrong.  It made my hair feel..too squeaky clean.  And stiff.  Like it was stripping it.  Luckily I have a great conditioner i make.


----------



## Susie (Feb 27, 2014)

It does make your hair squeaky clean.  I do add jojoba 5% SF at the end for some extra oils.(Yes, it makes it cloudy and I have to shake it every time.)  And it takes about 7-8 uses to get your hair used to that soap/shampoo.  But after you go through the hair too dry/too oily/too dry/too oily stages, it becomes awesome.  My hairdresser was asking how long I had to sit with an hot oil treatment on, or what new product I was using that SHE did not know about.  She freaked when I told her I made my own shampoo.  I use the ACV/water 1:1 rinse about every 4 uses to lay the cuticle down, then commercial conditioner after, and every other shampoo.   

My hat's off to you for making your own conditioner!  I know that making conditioner can't be as complicated as it seems, but my brain just sort of shuts down.  If you tell me it is not that bad, I will take your word for it and order the ingredients.  Any possibility you could share the recipe and method?  Or post some links?  I would much rather get this from someone I respect and trust than some of those very scary folks on YouTube.


----------



## lady-of-4 (Feb 27, 2014)

Susie said:


> It does make your hair squeaky clean.  I do add jojoba 5% SF at the end for some extra oils.(Yes, it makes it cloudy and I have to shake it every time.)  And it takes about 7-8 uses to get your hair used to that soap/shampoo.  But after you go through the hair too dry/too oily/too dry/too oily stages, it becomes awesome.  My hairdresser was asking how long I had to sit with an hot oil treatment on, or what new product I was using that SHE did not know about.  She freaked when I told her I made my own shampoo.  I use the ACV/water 1:1 rinse about every 4 uses to lay the cuticle down, then commercial conditioner after, and every other shampoo.
> 
> My hat's off to you for making your own conditioner!  I know that making conditioner can't be as complicated as it seems, but my brain just sort of shuts down.  If you tell me it is not that bad, I will take your word for it and order the ingredients.  Any possibility you could share the recipe and method?  Or post some links?  I would much rather get this from someone I respect and trust than some of those very scary folks on YouTube.



I'm not going to tell you it was easy,  for my hair type.  Took me the entire 2 years I was learning liquid soap making to get it just right.  I either made it too oily or not enough of something or another. The fundamentals are the same as making soap: figuring out what you want in a conditioner then finding ingredients that can do that.  I also did a lot of shelf browsing of all the ethnic /all natural products to figure out what they used. I think it's the vocabulary used in conditioner making that throws folks off like cations and anions and such. Give it a shot.  It's work,  like anything we do in our craft.  But it really is rewarding.  Especially when I plug my recipe into my SM3 program and see that I save money making my own PERFECT conditioner as opposed to buying the most expensive perfect conditioner on the market.

I'm really hesitant to share that recipe as it took me so long to get it. I will say that the conditioner agents I use are BTMS,  Cetearyl Alcohol,  and this item called Clean Locks from Ingredients To Die For. A happy balance of hair loving oils and proteins and good humectants.  I use a Preservative that actually increases the absorption of ingredients,  so my hair gets as much good stuff as possible.


----------



## Susie (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh!  Even that is more than I hoped for!  I know that lots of folks make a living selling their products, and I would never, ever want proprietary information.  I just needed a place to get started.  Thank you so much for that, and the encouragement!


----------



## lady-of-4 (Feb 27, 2014)

Susie said:


> Oh!  Even that is more than I hoped for!  I know that lots of folks make a living selling their products, and I would never, ever want proprietary information.  I just needed a place to get started.  Thank you so much for that, and the encouragement!



No problem. Glad to help a fellow frizzy head.  Hair care is just so difficult for us. Oh,  and I have daughters too,  so I have to think about how it works for them too.


----------



## asherbenruby (Mar 1, 2014)

seven said:


> i've yet to try my first attempt making ls. still can't choose to do the water or glycerin way. why do you prefer this method may i ask? i've read somewhere that the glycerin method gives a bit too sticky feeling afterwards. i dunno whether it's true since i've never try it, but i kind sort of understand why, with so many glycerin in it.



It wasn't that I prefered it but that it was the first recipe I found that looked like it would work. So far it is not sticky.


----------



## seven (Mar 1, 2014)

yep, i've tried the glycerin method myself and i like it  not sticky at all. now i'm dying to follow Susie's step in making my own shampoo with the added jojoba. my hair is in deep need of some nourishment atm!

@Susie, i have some LS ready atm. if i were to add some jojoba for a lil SF, how should i proceed? or is it too late and it's better to start with a paste then dilute?


----------



## asherbenruby (Mar 1, 2014)

seven said:


> yep, i've tried the glycerin method myself and i like it  not sticky at all. now i'm dying to follow Susie's step in making my own shampoo with the added jojoba. my hair is in deep need of some nourishment atm!
> 
> @Susie, i have some LS ready atm. if i were to add some jojoba for a lil SF, how should i proceed? or is it too late and it's better to start with a paste then dilute?


Does Susie have a recipe that we can follow?


----------

